# كلمــــــــات رائعـــــــة عن الإيمـــــــــــــان..



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 فبراير 2011)

*كلمــــــــات رائعـــــــة عن الإيمـــــــــــــان..!!*

* * الإيمان هو أثمن شيء في نظر الله، لأنه يعطيه المجال للتدخل في كل شيء وبلا تحفظ* 

* * إن حدود الإيمان هي إمكانيات الله غير المحدودة، وإمكانيات الإيمان مصدرها مخازن الله التي تعمل لحساب الإيمان وحده.* 

* * الإيمان يكرم الله، والله بدوره يكرم الإيمان.* 

* * الإيمان والعيان أمران على طرفي نقيض، ولا يوجد بينهما أية موافقة أو مشاركة أو مخالطة أو حل وسط.* 

* * أثمن ما في الإيمان أنه يخص الله في وسط عالم لا يؤمن إلا بما هو مرئي فقط.* 

* * الإيمان هو منهج القديسين في حياة ترضي الله فقط، ولا تعمل حسابًا للناس أيًا كانت هويتهم.* 

* * الإيمان هو خطة الله في حياة كل قديس أراد الله أن يمتعه بكل ما هو سماوي وهو على الأرض.* 

* * الإيمان يربطنا بالمسيح الممجد، في حين أن العيان يربطنا بالعالم الحاضر الشرير.* 

* * لك إيمان فلك كل شيء، ليس لك إيمان فليس لك شيء.* 

* * بالإيمان نرى ما يراه الله، وبدون إيمان نرى ما يراه الناس.* 

* * بالإيمان نمشي على الماء (العالم)، وبدون إيمان نغرق في الماء (العالم).* 

* * الإيمان لا يرى في العالم شيئًا صالحًا، ولكنه يرى في الله كل الصلاح. وما يراه الإيمان في الله لا يراه في العالم.* 

* * إن كنت تريد أن تكرم الله، فالإيمان هو الطريق الوحيد، وإلا فطرق العيان هي إهانة لله في حياتك.* 

* * بالإيمان نتعلم الاتكال والاعتماد على الله ورفض ذواتنا بكل حيلها وأفكارها.* 

* * الإيمان لا يعلّمنا التواكل، بل يجعلنا نضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح.* 

* * الإيمان يضع في يد الله كل شيء، ولا يعطي مجالاً لتدخل أي يد أخرى.* 

* * الله لا يبحث عن شيء في حياتك سوى عن الإيمان، والإيمان يركن جانبًا كل حسابات البشر، ولا يرى إلا الله في المشهد.*​


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2011)

امين ربنا يثبت ايماننا

كلمات معزيه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

كلمات جميله جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الكلمات الرائعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 مارس 2011)

*شكرا اخواتى جميعكم للمرور
صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 مارس 2011)

** الإيمان يربطنا بالمسيح الممجد، في حين أن العيان يربطنا بالعالم الحاضر الشرير. *​ 
*كلمات رائعه اخي*
*شكرا لك

*​*
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مارس 2011)

كلمات غالية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى للكلمات الجميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------

